# Ryde Paddle Steamer - Isle of Wight - Nov 07



## Urban Mole (Apr 28, 2008)

Not far from the SARO works, down the river a bit is an old paddle steamer called PS Ryde.
Ive visited this a few times now, so photos from several trips.
This has been left to rot, unfortunatly, but it holds a hell of a lot of history, as follows;


> Commissioned by the Southern Railway in 1936 to replace the elderly Duchess of Norfolk on the company's Portsmouth to Ryde service, the Ryde was built by the renowned Clydeside shipbuilder William Denny & Bros of Dumbarton at a cost of £46,000.
> 
> Like her elder sister, Sandown, she would be powered by triple expansion engines and her design would present a modern yet graceful profile, drawing on decades' experience of Solent paddlers. Launched on St George's Day 1937, Ryde was soon undergoing her sea trials in the Firth of Clyde, achieving 14½ knots over the Skelmorlie measured mile.
> 
> ...


*More info here ---> http://www.psryde.co.uk/

What it looked like when it was working;







As it was a few years ago;






And as it is now (in no particular order);





The deck, riddled with rot and holes.





Inside.





Corridor,(note the black windows when it was a nightclub).





Collapsed funnel.





Toilets.





Porthole.





Again.





Original old chain.










Dance floor.





Another internal.





Flakey paint.





Vegetation.





More loos.





Roof shot.





Fallen funnel.





Gangplank.





Lifeboats.





Looking forward.





Winch.





Paddles.
*

More to follow.....


----------



## shatters (Apr 28, 2008)

What a shame, guess it's too late to save her now.

Phil


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 28, 2008)

*




Vent.





Getting dark.





Lower floor, very muddy.





Valves.





Another leaning funnel shot.





Close up.















Levers.





Engine shots.




















Oooops, on the pi$$ 





Lower floor shots again.










Lifejackets.





Going up.





Another porthole.










Internal collapsed funnel.





Vents.
*

Thats it, hope you like


----------



## Neosea (Apr 28, 2008)

That is one beautiful paddle steamer. Sad to see time and sea water taking its toll. Thanks for the photos


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeeeez!  What a shame it's been left to deteriorate SO badly! Glad you got in while you could!


----------



## Shepy (Apr 29, 2008)

Was actually just talking to someone about this at the weekend, good to see a report on it though such a shame to see it so decayed.

~Shepy


----------



## BrickMan (Apr 29, 2008)

man that thing is getting bad, following the reports in the last year the funnels only fell thru th floor during last summer I think!!!!


never seen teh engine though before, looks in half good nick! could probably be revamped and put on static display somewhere, I bid £8 + some pocket fluff 

love the hand detail lines on teh engine componants, victorians know how to do industrial beauty, unlike nowadays


----------



## DCISmith (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't believe nobody was willing to do anything about it before it got that bad. I hate to see machinery like that lying useless, especially after the fascinating history it had. 
Thanks for posting, though it was sad as anything, it was interesting to see and read about


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 29, 2008)

BrickMan said:


> love the hand detail lines on teh engine componants, victorians know how to do industrial beauty, unlike nowadays



Given that the PS Ryde was built in the 1930's it really has little to do with the victorians.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 30, 2008)

Very sad to see, especially the interior photos. Really like the topside and exteriors shots though, especially the winch and paddles. Very interesting explore.


----------



## fire*fly (Apr 30, 2008)

what an interesting report, thanks for that


----------



## Cuban B. (Apr 30, 2008)

What a waste, looks like an interesting if unusual explore.


----------



## BrickMan (May 1, 2008)

> Given that the PS Ryde was built in the 1930's it really has little to do with the victorians.



LOL, yeah, I can't read,

but its victorian technology (steam) by the 30's everything was pretty much diesel


----------



## fatdeeman (May 19, 2008)

It's a bittersweet sight for me because I love the photogenic quality of decaying old ships but I think it's safe to say she is beyond any hope now which is really sad 

Amazing how so many original parts remain too like the lifeboats and lifejackets, would have made for a cracking restoration at one time.

Apparently there was an attempt to form a preservation society but the owner was dragging his heels about what he wanted to do with it.

There's a website called friends of ps ryde or something but the board has been closed for about 3 years now.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 19, 2008)

And whatever happened to all the money that was raised to restore it...?
Ill let you all decide...


----------



## Locksley (Jul 25, 2008)

Shame. Great pics though, I'm guessing it's probably too far gone to be salvaged, maybe for a static but I' don't reckon it'll ever sail again...


----------



## indyfirth (Aug 1, 2008)

That was absolutley brilliant! Wow!


----------



## tarboat (Aug 1, 2008)

A great explore. What a shame it has gone beyond saving. The engine is fantastic to see.


----------



## Maniac (Aug 1, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> And whatever happened to all the money that was raised to restore it...?
> Ill let you all decide...



If the charitable trust that was setup was officially dissolved, then any funds raised were probably donated to another charitable organisation, normally closely associated with the origenal cause that the money was raised for. If the charity still exists then it could still be in a trust fund somewhere. Charitable organisations accounts I believe are available to members of the public for scruitiny, and also have to be audited once a year by the charitiy commission, so it's unlikely the money has just 'slipped under the mat' There are many charities setup for different causes every year, and projects never going ahead that funds have been raised for is a surprisingly common occurance. 

I would love to have seen her restored, it's a real shame to see it like that, and I'm shocked to see the engine still in, that's normally the first part that's salvaged! And how did I miss this thread the first time round! Great pics there 

Maniac.


----------



## The Pirate (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pics and a very interesting subject,,,thanx


----------



## Puddock (Aug 3, 2008)

*Ryde Restoration*

The Paddle Steamer Preservation Society is the largest preservation group for these ships in UK

It has collaborated in the restoration of PS Kingswear Castle (based on the Medway) and PS Waverley (based at Glasgow). The extensive restoration of PS Waverley in 2000-2003 cost approx £7m. PSPS experts looked at Ryde some years ago and estimated that restoration would cost £14m - £20m.

The following link has a picture of Waverley after restoration in 2003

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=1


----------



## lost (Aug 3, 2008)

Superb find, it looks very dangerous inside - I would love to have a look at it.


----------



## crumbler (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice report, very interesting. On the lower floor pictures it looks as though the hull of the boat has deteriorated completely, is this the case or has mud just been washed in through the portholes?

Thanks for posting


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes they are holes and mud, there are tide marks on the inside of the boat aswell as the outside


----------



## DJ Support (Aug 8, 2008)

Urban Mole where is this steamer at the isle of wight? next time i'm on holiday i might pop down and have a look myself oh and is it by a public footpath? (the sign next to it in a photo)

I go to the isle of wight every year in the summer with my missis!

and found this site looking for info about harcourt sands in ryde!


----------



## projectzip (Aug 8, 2008)

thats in a very sad state. Think ive seen this when I was last on the island.


----------



## huggles (Aug 9, 2008)

Great find, even if very sad. Calling them lifeboats and lifejackets may be pushing it a bit far now...

Seeing things like those funnels always makes me think. At some point they had to fall. But when? And what would have happened if you were on the boat at the time?


----------



## mcl (Aug 12, 2008)

I either read or heard that the funnel was pushed over by members of the boat club to stop it from falling into the boatyard.


----------



## DJ Support (Aug 12, 2008)

where on the iow is it it do you know...?


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 12, 2008)

Flash Earth link ---> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.72431&lon=-1.280014&z=19.4&r=356&src=msa
The marina around it has changed somewhat, plus its still showing an upright funnel.


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 13, 2008)

Found this on youtube, its a video of a the last working paddle steamers engine, just to show what it would look like when it was working;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBvPDGAE-2I[/ame]

Also, me and a mate have booked a trip on the Waverly paddle steamer, the only working one left.
More info here ---> http://www.waverleyexcursions.co.uk

Will get a load of pics if people wanna see


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 13, 2008)

Urban Mole said:


> Found this on youtube, its a video of a the last working paddle steamers engine, just to show what it would look like when it was working...



Cool! 



Urban Mole said:


> ...Also, me and a mate have booked a trip on the Waverly paddle steamer, the only working one left.Will get a load of pics if people wanna see



Even more cool! Yes, please.


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh yes...it would be interesting to see what it could look like.


----------



## T-bar (Sep 13, 2008)

we are going on that next weekend so we can do our own video  

Myself and Steve (urban Mole) are booked on the last sea going Paddle steamer (used to work the island passenger service) The Waverley. Gonna be cool


----------



## Andymacg (Sep 13, 2008)

ahhh the Waverley went a trip on her when i lived in scotland, just watch out she doesnt break down like when me and the missus was on board


----------



## ladyofshallot (Feb 26, 2009)

This brings back so many memories of dancing round my handbag back in the 70s. A regular haunt of mine.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 26, 2009)

What an absolute travesty for a once proud steamship. Surely someone could do something with it.


----------



## james.s (Feb 26, 2009)

It does seem a bit far gone, there are holes rusted in the hull. It will never sail again, but it may be good for display if saved in time.


----------



## T-bar (Feb 27, 2009)

shes Knackered mate the only thing decent left is her heart made of bronze too just like the one in the video there beautiful bit of kit


----------



## swanseamale47 (Feb 27, 2009)

All that history and left to rot, what a shocking waste. Thanks for the pics, nicely done. Wayne


----------



## T-bar (Feb 27, 2009)

The annoying thing is people call it the Ryde Queen but it was never the Ryde Queen IMO it should always be remembered as HMS Ryde for her service as a gunship and Minesweeper in the war.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 30, 2009)

Came across a pair of these the other day, at a car booty;







Tickets from when it was a night club


----------



## scribble (May 30, 2009)

We went from Poole to Ryde on the Waverley about 25 years ago. She was a beauty then - I'm glad she has been looked after. So sad about the Ryde though. Your pictures are a haunting tribute.


----------



## worldoftheshadows (May 31, 2009)

Theres a nice video on the pathe website showing ryde on charter to a gin company on the thames: http://beta.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=2555


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 1, 2009)

im not sure if its the way the photos are taken but the second picture of the ryde as it is now looks like its had a large peice added onto the ship to make it longer at some point.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 1, 2009)

Dunno what your on about Wayne, but does this pic help;


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 1, 2009)

yes that pic helps, thanks lol.


----------



## beaker (Dec 8, 2009)

My first post!

Some pics of PS Ryde in 2008.




















There is some talk of restoration of this ship, because the new owners of the site want it removed. 
The first step is to raise enough cash to pay rental until it can be moved, then costing maybe £12million for restoration. However I seem to recall that when the P S Medway was taken from the adjoining mud berth about 20 years ago, the Ryde was considered too far gone even then.


----------



## T-bar (Dec 8, 2009)

the restoration project wa scrapped years ago. I was down there the other day actually visiting a mate on a boat and the funnels completely horizontal now not just on the piss a bit like it was shes well screwed


----------



## bunnywabbit (Jan 29, 2010)

*Rescue on the Rocks*

The Isle of Wight County Press (iwcp,co.uk) has an article about the last ditch attempt to save the boat.I am a moron when it comes to computers can another member put the article on here .Thanks


----------



## night crawler (Jan 29, 2010)

bunnywabbit said:


> The Isle of Wight County Press (iwcp,co.uk) has an article about the last ditch attempt to save the boat.I am a moron when it comes to computers can another member put the article on here .Thanks



You only have to add a link

http://www.iwcp.co.uk/news/news/rescue-heads-for-the-rocks-30932.aspx


----------



## neill (Jan 29, 2010)

I had a look at this when we were on the island in August. I took a load of pictures of her but I don't think I can add to whats already been posted. If you walk to the back (sorry stern) and look along her you can see a twist in her hull, which looks as if her back is broken. If she was moved she would break apart.

My father and his sister (she lives on the island) remember her when her last few pleasure voyages were made in the late 60's, and then as a resturant when she was moved up to the river. They say some wild 70's sex parties took place on board (and before any smart a** says, I was born before then!).


----------



## scribble (Jan 29, 2010)

That's heartbreaking. We went to Rhyde on the Waverley about 25 years ago. She was beautiful and still is! It's a shame about this lady.


----------



## T-bar (Jan 29, 2010)

just going to post about the cutting up myself wont bother now lol


----------



## Urban Mole (Jan 29, 2010)

It is pity this is going to disapperar forever, it could be saved, but would be costly, but the frames are still ok, and its those that give it the shape, and if measured and removed, set up and then replated, I recon it could be done, but I dont think anyone will cough up the reddies...


----------

